# What type of Pygo?



## chrscap (Feb 16, 2007)

I got it in a LFS that was in a 15/20 gallon? with another pygo. it was dark like red belly and when I brought it home it got lighter and started to look like a piraya. thank you for your help!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P. Nattereri. Piraya don'thave red eyes. Nice looking redbelly though and good pic too1


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

tank size is it in...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

lighter orange color could just be stress.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It look very stress....Natt. Red Bellies IMO.


----------

